# MBBS First Prof Part 2 Exams Prepshelp And Also Study Partner



## zainali (Aug 5, 2014)

Asalam o alaikum
I just hardly passed my 1st year, preffering short books
same mistake i did in 2nd year, now only about 2 months are left
i m having a nervous breakdown :-(
kindly guide me please.
how to study? most of the subject r difficult coz my concepts r also not clear about first year.

also if i can find any study partner i'l be glad.
KMU-kpk 
exams from 9th sept
seniors help needed plz


----------



## Zaland Yousafzai (May 19, 2014)

zainali said:


> Asalam o alaikum
> I just hardly passed my 1st year, preffering short books
> same mistake i did in 2nd year, now only about 2 months are left
> i m having a nervous breakdown :-(
> ...



PM me..


----------

